# Actions Have Consequences



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Someone should ask the WW if the sex was worth it.

Man allegedly shot wife, her parents after finding sex tape with his pal


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> Someone should ask the WW if the sex was worth it.


Hopefully, the WW will ask this to herself.
I'm rather sure the BH will ask himself if his wicked revenge was worth it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

What kind of an ******* starts firing a semi automatic when his young children are there.I hope they lock him up and throw away the key.Those young kids will be in therapy for years.


----------



## My 8 year mistake (Nov 7, 2018)

Crime of passion... Still taking it too far.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Oh, make no mistake about it, he'll definitely be in jail for something! And for an indeterminate stint of time, I might add!
> 
> And the kids will be living with a lifetime of mental trauma forever, indelibly etched in their young memories!
> 
> ...


Arb we can only speculate as to whether his wife cheated or not,conjecture in other words.
The facts remain that he turned up at his in-laws and started shooting and hit all three adults present.The fact that he’s not facing a murder charge is due more to luck than judgement 
If one of his five year old twins had tried to protect their mother the consequences could have been devastating.
Another case of an idiot having a firearm.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Arb we can only speculate as to whether his wife cheated or not,conjecture in other words.
> The facts remain that he turned up at his in-laws and started shooting and hit all three adults present.The fact that he’s not facing a murder charge is due more to luck than judgement
> If one of his five year old twins had tried to protect their mother the consequences could have been devastating.
> Another case of an idiot having a firearm.


*In total agreement, Andy! No justification whatsoever! He examined only the small picture, and certainly not the big one!

It could well have been funerals instead of hospitalization! And it could have been far worse! He could have nailed the OM as well!

There is no absolution whatsoever for this idiots emotional actions, although I believe that he got tipped off to it by seeing film footage of his cheating wife in action with her new paramour!

The "rational man" who saw this would simply walk away, move out, lawyer up, and let his attorney do all of the dirty work! We can plainly see from these deplorable actions of his exactly what the "irrational man" is so capable of doing!

*


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

it’s florida, the kids have likely lived through way worse


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

More cheaters should see that . you never know what will happen when you cheat . i think that would be a good story for snapped .


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> Someone should ask the WW if the sex was worth it.
> 
> Man allegedly shot wife, her parents after finding sex tape with his pal


A story as old as time itself.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheating has consequences. We can all say how we would act or criticize people for what they did when learning about it but unless you walked In his shoes you really don't know what all was going on. There could be much more to this story than they printed. She played the game and now her family will have to suffer her horrible choices.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Is it clear exactly when this took place?

According to the article she was living with her parents because they'd separated. 

So was it cheating? Maybe not the best idea to sleep with his friend and an even worse idea to film it, but the reaction may provide a clue as to part of the reason they had marital trouble.

If they'd separated I'm not sure it was any of his business.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

From what I read the only 'evidence' of a sex tape is him uttering to the police that he saw his friend and his wife going at it on a recorded video on his wife's phone. So far it is not clear when the video was made, when he saw it on his wife's phone and whether the video actually exists. 

The only fact I read was they separated on 12/28 and he showed up uninvited on 1/1 to a party. The police described his statements as 'rambling'. 

He appears to have been aiming for groins on one victim at least.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> Someone should ask the WW if the sex was worth it.
> 
> Man allegedly shot wife, her parents after finding sex tape with his pal


I think the truth will be something far,* far* different to what he is claiming it is.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

All I'm saying is headline should have read "Man shot his wife, her parents after allegedly finding sex tape with his pal". In the US they may have to put 'allegedly shot' before a conviction for libel laws. 

Could easily be true. Not a week goes by on the planet where infidelity is uncovered and sadly someone goes berserk.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

If it is true, there is no way she will come out as an innocent victim...her parents yes but not her. I really feel bad for the kids..again if she did cheat she obviously never thought about them either.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Many women in this country die at the hands of their spouses. 

Thousands of American women are killed every year by their intimate partners. Female victims make up three quarters of the yearly domestic homicides. 

So yes.... I guess we could say that cheating could lead to your murder. But honestly, I think its part of the greater domestic violence problem. 

Many, most people who are cheated on do not turn into cold blooded murders. As someone who has been cheated on - nope, not for a moment considered taking up violence or murder. Sorry, I don’t think hurt feelings justify murder.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Nothing justifies killing someone except in self defense or defense of others. I will cut someone some slack if they kill the person who murdered a loved one, but that is about it.

If someone cheats, divorce them, use the courts - but in a civilized society you don't get to assault or kill them.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Share the video. Shame her and humiliate the "friend".

Don't shoot her and grandparents in front of kids.

He is a crappy shot anyway.

I would have used the video for grounds, exposed her and "friend" as well as having a one sided "talk" with "friend.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I will say, without in any way condoning this, that I am surprised we don't hear about this several times a day.

Infidelity invokes primal reactions.

While I would get my pound within legal boundaries, if the repercussions weren't harsh, I would break an OM into as many pieces possible before he expired.

Don't screw married women dumb ass! Especially don't screw your friend's wife and video it.

Why didn't he shoot the "friend"?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Lostinthought61 said:


> If it is true, there is no way she will come out as an innocent victim...her parents yes but not her. I really feel bad for the kids..again if she did cheat she obviously never thought about them either.


The truth will out.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I shouldnthave said:


> Many women in this country die at the hands of their spouses.
> 
> Thousands of American women are killed every year by their intimate partners. Female victims make up three quarters of the yearly domestic homicides.
> 
> ...


 I contend that someone (man or woman) is less likely to be abused or murdered by their spouse (or someone else's aggrieved spouse) if they are not having sex with someone they shouldn't be having sex with. Infidelity is more likely to get a person killed in a marriage than any other action. So I don't view this the same as domestic violence for other reasons. 

I'm not condoning it, I'm just saying that the motivations are understandable. (This is going to make me unpopular)


----------



## arobk (Mar 17, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Share the video. Shame her and humiliate the "friend".
> 
> Don't shoot her and grandparents in front of kids.
> 
> ...


He may be a very good shot. He shot three people and they all lived. That may have been on purpose.


I should add that he shouldn't have done that.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There was an episode on the Jeremy Kyle Show where the "betrayed husband" said he had recorded proof of his wife having sex with another man.

His wife was very distressed.

When asked to play the recording he could not. 

Jeremy Kyle said to the husband "How long have you been a chronic cannabis user?"

The man looked shocked at being outed.

But Jeremy was right. There was NO recording of her having sex with another man it was a figment of his cannabis paranoia.

Sometimes things are not what they appear to be.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

arobk said:


> He may be a very good shot. He shot three people and they all lived. That may have been on purpose.
> 
> 
> I should add that he shouldn't have done that.


I did consider that angle but dismissed it because it would make him even less intelligent.

If he wanted to non fatally harm someone, there are a multitude of far better ways that don't involve terrorizing his children.

Nice avatar BTW.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> There was an episode on the Jeremy Kyle Show where the "betrayed husband" said he had recorded proof of his wife having sex with another man.
> 
> His wife was very distressed.
> 
> ...


😂 cannabis paranoia? 🙄


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> There was an episode on the Jeremy Kyle Show where the "betrayed husband" said he had recorded proof of his wife having sex with another man.
> 
> His wife was very distressed.
> 
> ...


What kind of weed was that?!?!? I didn't see the show, but I believe Jeremy Kyle is kind of like the Jerry Springer of the U.K.? I am thinking the guy was probably just exaggerating things like a lot of people on shows like that do. 

This comment isn't aimed at anyone in particular, but it does bother me when people post topics like this. Yes its real, and things like this do happen. But.... I guess I get the feeling that the hatred of all things infidelity is so strong on this forum that some on here NOT all are secretly giddy when tragedy happens to a wayward spouse. I am not sure how I feel about that. I certainly don't think cheaters should win...but I don't think wishing death on them, or significant personal tragedy is cool. Full disclosure, I was a serial wayward.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> What kind of weed was that?!?!? I didn't see the show, but I believe Jeremy Kyle is kind of like the Jerry Springer of the U.K.? I am thinking the guy was probably just exaggerating things like a lot of people on shows like that do.
> 
> This comment isn't aimed at anyone in particular, but it does bother me when people post topics like this. Yes its real, and things like this do happen. But.... I guess I get the feeling that the hatred of all things infidelity is so strong on this forum that some on here NOT all are secretly giddy when tragedy happens to a wayward spouse. I am not sure how I feel about that. I certainly don't think cheaters should win...but I don't think wishing death on them, or significant personal tragedy is cool. Full disclosure, I was a serial wayward.


I am not giddy at violence inspired by infidelity. I am also not surprised by it and even expecting it.

Mating is extremely primal regardless of what any society determines as legal or acceptable.

It is a truth that is not going to be changed no matter how much anyone ignores it.

There are untold suicides, murders and assaults directly related to sexual misconduct of all kinds.

I have control over my core elements but, make no mistake, those core elements are who I really am.

If the law allowed, I would brutally kill any man who trespassed into my marriage and publicly humiliate my wife. I would not physically harm my wife any more than purpling her ass.

Funny enough, after enacting retribution, I might just keep her depending on her desire to keep me.>

The urge to do violence is just as much a part of the human condition as the urge to misbehave sexually.

I am perpetually surprised that people are surprised when violence erupts around infidelity or any other mate trespassing offense.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Share the video. Shame her and humiliate the "friend".
> 
> Don't shoot her and grandparents in front of kids.
> 
> ...




I don’t know how anyone thinks to shoot someone so they live. I agree, crappy shooter, I wonder how many shots he fired to hit each one once? Of course I’m assuming each was shot once, but I would bet he emptied that clip and missed more then he intended. Never should have done this in front of kids, I feel for them to now have to live with this trauma.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

drifting on said:


> I don’t know how anyone thinks to shoot someone so they live. I agree, crappy shooter, I wonder how many shots he fired to hit each one once? Of course I’m assuming each was shot once, but I would bet he emptied that clip and missed more then he intended. Never should have done this in front of kids, I feel for them to now have to live with this trauma.


I would contribute to a fundraiser for counseling and therapy for those twins.

Bad things are created within children who go through what they did. Those children need help to heal well and stop the growth of terrible emotions.

I know first hand.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Mating is extremely primal regardless of what any society determines as legal or acceptable.
> 
> It is a truth that is not going to be changed no matter how much anyone ignores it.
> ...
> ...



THIS! :iagree:


I have heard here many times before that Infidelity is inherent in human DNA (male and female); that Infidelity is an inevitable primal instinct. This is why there is no fault divorce and Infidelity can't be considered (in most cases) for custody determination, alimony considerations, and in some states, even paternity. 

Well ... if you accept that theory, then you must accept violence/murder as a possible outcome to Infidelity because violence is a primal instinct. No amount of law or political correctness is going to change that.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Slow Hand said:


> 😂 cannabis paranoia? 🙄


Just because you are unaware of something does not mean it isn't a thing. 

Here are some links including a link to a research paper from Oxford University:- 
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/jul/16/cannabis-paranoia-psychoactive-thc-mood


> Cannabis really can trigger paranoia


How cannabis causes paranoia | University of Oxford


> How cannabis causes paranoia


https://greencamp.com/marijuana-paranoia/


> What Causes Marijuana Paranoia and How to Overcome It?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> What kind of weed was that?!?!? I didn't see the show, but I believe Jeremy Kyle is kind of like the Jerry Springer of the U.K.? I am thinking the guy was probably just exaggerating things like a lot of people on shows like that do.
> 
> This comment isn't aimed at anyone in particular, but it does bother me when people post topics like this. Yes its real, and things like this do happen. But.... I guess I get the feeling that the hatred of all things infidelity is so strong on this forum that some on here NOT all are secretly giddy when tragedy happens to a wayward spouse. I am not sure how I feel about that. I certainly don't think cheaters should win...but I don't think wishing death on them, or significant personal tragedy is cool. Full disclosure, I was a serial wayward.


I heard that they arranged some rehab for the guy after the show.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> I contend that someone (man or woman) is less likely to be abused or murdered by their spouse (or someone else's aggrieved spouse) if they are not having sex with someone they shouldn't be having sex with. Infidelity is more likely to get a person killed in a marriage than any other action. So I don't view this the same as domestic violence for other reasons.


Does this apply to the spouses who are having an affair and then kill their (innocent) partner to get them "out of the way". There are two such cases in the news currently and it happens ALL THE TIME.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Does this apply to the spouses who are having an affair and then kill their (innocent) partner to get them "out of the way". There are two such cases in the news currently and it happens ALL THE TIME.


No, not in my opinion. I think of that situation as an "evil doer" doing even more evil. Murder is wrong under any circumstances, but even in courts, distinctions are drawn based on motivation: first degree murder, second degree murder, third degree murder, manslaughter. Infidelity can cause uncontrollable fits of rage in some people. I don't know how I would react if I saw a video of my wife having sex with another man (doubt I would murder her), but I do know I wouldn't kill her just so I can have a relationship with someone else.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Every person who has applauded this crime is on the same level as the cheater. The BH is now worse than the cheater.

Why shoot her PARENTS?????

If you applaud this, your lack of character is disturbing.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Just because you are unaware of something does not mean it isn't a thing.
> 
> Here are some links including a link to a research paper from Oxford University:-
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/jul/16/cannabis-paranoia-psychoactive-thc-mood
> ...


I really had no idea injecting marijuanas was a thing, I was so unaware.🤔

https://empirenews.net/colorado-teens-injecting-marijuana-to-get-high/
(Colorado teens injecting marijuana)

They should change the title of that research paper, very misleading as they injected pure THC. 

Anyway, them researchers must have a thing for paranoia, I wonder if most tall people inject THC. :wink2:https://www.theguardian.com/science/blog/2014/jan/29/height-confidence-paranoia-experiment (tall people paranoia)

I used to be paranoid when it wasn't legal for me. Who wants to go to jail or worse, die, because some demonize cannabis? So many healing properties in this plant. 

Anyway, sorry for the delayed response, I snorted marijuanas and forgot. 😋 just teasing Matt 😎


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

This shooting was the action of a criminal. She cheated, she videotaped it. He saw. He then shoots her parents too? 

He was and is an *******. Violence is not the answer to cheating. Let them go. Take as much as you can in the divorce.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> What kind of weed was that?!?!? I didn't see the show, but I believe Jeremy Kyle is kind of like the Jerry Springer of the U.K.? I am thinking the guy was probably just exaggerating things like a lot of people on shows like that do.
> 
> This comment isn't aimed at anyone in particular, but it does bother me when people post topics like this. Yes its real, and things like this do happen. But.... I guess I get the feeling that the hatred of all things infidelity is so strong on this forum that some on here NOT all are secretly giddy when tragedy happens to a wayward spouse. I am not sure how I feel about that. I certainly don't think cheaters should win*...but I don't think wishing death on them, or significant personal tragedy is cool. Full disclosure, I was a serial wayward.*


*

*

And, no one would expect you to think any differently.:wink2:

For some people it is a case of schadenfreude and for others a case of karma. People seek justice. Some seek justice via the Old Testament and some seek justice via the New Testament. Some just want to see the bastards suffer in some way.

When you've been a serial betrayed, come back and update your new stance on the subject. In the meantime, say a prayer and thank God that the person you cheated on didn't go ballistic.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Slow Hand said:


> I really had no idea injecting marijuanas was a thing, I was so unaware.🤔
> 
> https://empirenews.net/colorado-teens-injecting-marijuana-to-get-high/
> (Colorado teens injecting marijuana)
> ...


All I can say is that if I get 100 people stoned vs 100 people drunk, the drunk people are going to have more problems. I don't need a study to know that. Yes, I am pro weed.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> [/B]
> 
> And, no one would expect you to think any differently.:wink2:
> 
> ...


I must say I agree with you. Its not ok to tell someone what type of justice they should seek. I can't say that am 100 percent for the death penalty. But...if someone close to me were harmed in a violent crime, I'd certainly want that option on the table, I'd be irritated by those who haven't walked in my shoes trying to tell me that it isn't the right answer for justice. With that said I think we can all agree that this guy went way over board.


----------

